# sony video camera!! URGENT!!



## musiqangel1289 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello this is about my sony video camera. This past week I recorded something and when I go to play it back all I see is a blue screen and after fast forwarding for a while(about an hour into the taping) I see the video i recorded. I rewinded the whole video today and taped something in my home n played it back. The recording I did today shows up then the blue screen from what I previously taped n then the little bit is showing about an hour into the tape. How do I get the original taping without seeing a blue screen?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi musiqangel1289


The blue streak means that something interrupted your recording session. It could be that you may have toggled the screen buttons accidentally and the recording taped the blank screen. It may also mean the recording heads need to be cleaned or replaced. 


post back your findings.


----------



## musiqangel1289 (Dec 7, 2009)

Even though I taped a little over the blue and that little part is playing back? Should I still have to clean it?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Yes you do, because you run the risk of your camera malfunctioning when you need it most.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What medium is used for recording?? I see reference to "taping" and vhs-C comes to mind, or even 8mm tape. I can even envision a full size vhs when "tape" is mentioned. Are you using magnetic tape or a digital format?? By what method are you viewing your recordings??


----------



## musiqangel1289 (Dec 7, 2009)

a mini DV is being used


----------

